
Magit, the magical Git client, hits 100% funding for Kickstarter - itamarst
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-the-magical-git-client/posts/1988383
======
itamarst
If you use magit and didn't fund this, I encourage you to contribute so the
author gets paid an even better wage for his time helping us all.

